

Nearby Friends: New Cyber-Stalking App for Tracking Facebook Places Check-Ins - matthodan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nearby_friends_new_cyber-stalking_app_for_tracking_facebook_places_checkins.php

======
matthodan
Nearby Friends is no more cyber stalkerish in 2010 than Facebook was in 2005.
Don't you agree?

